# Bowfishing Lake Lanier



## Vraymer70 (Apr 23, 2013)

I've been wanting to try out bowfishing for a long time now. Does anyone know of a place on or around Lanier that I could try it out with?  I've bowhunted a long time and want to try my hand in the water. Thanks!


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Apr 23, 2013)

Lula is where alot of people go. put in go upriver and hit the first little pond on the left.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 23, 2013)

Back of Wahoo can be exciting, we seen at least a 40 grass carp back there couple years ago and 2 of us missed him


----------



## Vraymer70 (Apr 23, 2013)

Are there any outfitters or guides in any of those places? I don't have any gear or know the first thing about bow fishing but I want to learn and give it a shot.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 23, 2013)

I could arrange something around June. I'm pretty covered till then with life


----------



## Vraymer70 (Apr 24, 2013)

That'd be awesome. Just let me know whenever you're available and all the details. Thank you.


----------

